# **Indoor Indoor Indoor**



## BlackArcher (Aug 9, 2010)

Who Has the first Indoor Shoot...? (Yeah! Yeah! I know its early!)
Just wondering...


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 9, 2010)

the chicken house will be cranking up about a week after deer season..hope we'll see you a little more than last year and the year before and th.....i forgot you're a 12 point man!!!


----------



## BlakeB (Aug 9, 2010)

oldgeez said:


> the chicken house will be cranking up about a week after deer season..hope we'll see you a little more than last year and the year before and th.....i forgot you're a 12 point man!!!



You do know they have the most state champions.


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 9, 2010)

that's debatable............hope to see ya soon


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 9, 2010)

I have no idea about target shooting during hunting season. The thought never crossed my mind. 
What do y'all non hunters do about shooting during deer season"?
And have you ever thought about matching wits with wild game ?
Hope I'm not messing up your thread ?


----------



## In the zone (Aug 9, 2010)

bowanna said:


> And have you ever thought about matching wits with wild game ?
> Hope I'm not messing up your thread ?



Some ppl can't match wits with the "non" wild game...


----------



## bowsmith (Aug 9, 2010)

I shoot "wild" game, and targets in the fall.  Don't know why people feel the need to take the fall off from target shooting.   There's plenty of time to do both.  And if I didn't shoot my target bow in the fall, then I might suck even worse during indoor season.  Maybe I should give up shooting in the fall to give oldgeez a fighting chance.


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 9, 2010)

don't you worry about me, you golf course botanist.  i'll be giving you all you can handle come indoor season.  we old guys can give you younguns your come-up-ence on the 3d course, too; if you didn't have all those worms and bentgrass and fans and stuff to play with, lol!!


----------



## BlackArcher (Aug 11, 2010)

I can barely match wits with inanimate objects...  I tried the deer thing...  The Deer won...
I have an affinity for foam and paper..  So can we get an early start..?


----------



## GRIV (Aug 12, 2010)

Yep, I don't find it hard to hunt and shoot my target stick at the same time. You can't hunt at night, well you're not supposed to anyway, but you can shoot indoors!


----------



## trykon7 (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm ready to start shooting some indoor!!!!! I plan on having a great 3-d season next year and indoor will definately help me with that.... Open A fellas better look out...  You coming to shoot the 900 round George???


----------



## BlackArcher (Aug 14, 2010)

*... and this one time at band camp...*

Geez: & Tryk
I guess it's time to get back to the Sunday Ritual...... 
"B" it is for 2011, "B"cause, "B"ig E did no "B"eatdowns and had nothing to"B"rag about...and won no "B"uckles..

I declare 2011....  Year of the "B"eatdowns!  "You'll See!"  lol


----------



## bowsmith (Aug 14, 2010)

Don't we go through this every year E....talk of the "spanka" showing up at indoor events and kicking butt and taking names....but when the scoring starts, no where to be found.....


----------



## trykon7 (Aug 14, 2010)

EEEWWWWW!!!!  That was cold Patrick!!!!


----------



## bowsmith (Aug 14, 2010)

trykon7 said:


> EEEWWWWW!!!!  That was cold Patrick!!!!



The truth hurts...almost as much as getting spanked by 589.


----------



## BlakeB (Aug 14, 2010)

bowsmith said:


> Don't we go through this every year E....talk of the "spanka" showing up at indoor events and kicking butt and taking names....but when the scoring starts, no where to be found.....



Leave E alone, you know he's a champion in his own mind. By the way did you know 12pt has the most state champions. ( sorry E had to do it )


----------



## BlackArcher (Aug 14, 2010)

*Man*

Yeah! Patrick I got your "B"eatdown right here.... right here I say...  Yeah! right here... 
Yup! I got it around here somewheres....  
Hold on let me find it!  I'll get back to ya!...

Oh! Yeah! By the time I get thru with 589 he will be a 985...
Yup! 985.... 985 I say...


----------



## BlackArcher (Aug 14, 2010)

*...and another thing...*

12 point got the most state champions...!!


----------



## BlakeB (Aug 14, 2010)

killin me


----------



## BlackArcher (Aug 14, 2010)

*lol... Please don't die! I'll miss your commentary..*



BlakeB said:


> killin me



at some point... someone is going to call my bluff.. and show some pics of some hardware....
Show me the.... ah stuff..!  show me the...stuff...! show me the stuff......!!!


----------



## In the zone (Aug 15, 2010)

BlackArcher said:


> at some point... someone is going to call my bluff.. and show some pics of some hardware....
> Show me the.... ah stuff..!  show me the...stuff...! show me the stuff......!!!



So big E..  Where where you last night??  You told me you would "B" there..   you have more no shows than George Jones does now..


----------



## BlakeB (Aug 15, 2010)

All go no show


----------



## BlackArcher (Aug 15, 2010)

*George Jones: At least I can still "B"eat one person at something.*

Family Matters grabbed me by my weak spot: "the conscious"
Hey don't stone me just yet... It is Sunday I deserve some forgiveness.
Oh! A full season of Indoor Redemption is on the way.

"B"Careful what you ask for Pro shooters...

How was it?


----------



## BARN SHOOTER (Aug 15, 2010)

ARCHERY BARN STILL SHOOTING MONDAY NIGHTS,THURSDAY INDOORS  FIRST OF NOVEMBER.


----------



## BlackArcher (Aug 16, 2010)

Ok What shops are planning on Indoor This winter..

12 Point Thurs
Last chance Tues
SOS ?
Everything archery Tues
GRIV ?
Archery Barn Monday

Sat, Wed, Fri & Sun still open...


Please Expand on this... and make any neccessary corrections..


----------



## Stinky (Aug 17, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BlackArcher (Aug 26, 2010)

*Fall/Winter  Indoor Schedules..*

Any Schedules for Local Indoor
Georgia, Alabama & South Carolina..Please weigh in...


----------



## BARN SHOOTER (Sep 1, 2010)

*indoor league*

ARCHERY BARN INDOOR LEAGUES STARTS FIRST THURSDAY IN NOVEMBER 7PM,THANKS CHECK OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFO WWW.ARCHERYBARNLLC.COM OR CALL 828-524-0625


----------



## tater2 (Sep 1, 2010)

Not sure if everything archery is going to be there heard they where folding by october hate to see that if so. George should be open like any time now his place will be awsome i hear.


----------



## poolgy (Sep 1, 2010)

Every Thursday night we have an indoor shoot at "The Range" in Statesboro.  Full house last week.  Scoring starts at 7:30pm.  This week we are shooting 40cm single or 3 spot at 20 yards.  We will take a vote on next weeks shoot.  May be another 2D tourny with animal faces out to 30 yards with asa scoring.  
Carl


----------



## GRIV (Sep 10, 2010)

*The TEN,TEN, TEN shoot at Archery Learning Center*

We will host an opening party and archery tournament on October 9 - 10 at Archery Learning Center in Snellville, GA. 
FITA Rules Apply. There will be on 18M FITA shot and then an OR round on Sunday. The winners will be the "king of the range" for the month of October. 

More Details coming soon on www.archerylearningcenter.com


ALSO!! - Tuesday Night Shoot Up! every tuesday. Everyone is welcome. We will be shooting a FITA style shoot so everyone can familiarize themselves with the rules for the 10,10,10 shoot.

Saturday JOAD 9am to 11AM


----------



## BlackArcher (Sep 16, 2010)

So Mon, Wed, Fri & Sat is still open... Could someone enlighten why these days never seem to have anything on them....


----------



## Toyrunner (Sep 16, 2010)

Monday - because it's Monday, Wednesday - church services, Friday - the start of the weekend, Saturday - the middle of the weekend.


----------



## BlackArcher (Sep 22, 2010)

Griv Tuesday: Had a good time...


----------



## tater2 (Sep 22, 2010)

*George's*

had a great time, me and my wife and son enjoyed shooting the fita rounds that was something different, thought george did a great job had a good turn out i think 21 shooters we will be back, maybe i will get another chance there Big E THAT X HURT.


----------



## BlackArcher (Sep 23, 2010)

Ah! All in a day's work (lol)  Was fun I truly enjoyed it.  See you next week...


----------

